
Ask HN: Any good font which shows clear difference of text “oO01lLiI”? - mk48
I can see only &quot;Consolas&quot; font can show clear difference of characters &quot;oO01lLiI&quot;. any other fonts?
======
jstewartmobile
(Iosevka Term, Iosevka Term Slab)
[http://typeof.net/Iosevka/](http://typeof.net/Iosevka/)

[https://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-co...](https://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-coding-font-released)

(M+ 1m) [https://mplus-fonts.osdn.jp/about-en.html](https://mplus-
fonts.osdn.jp/about-en.html)

------
tuxracer
Ubuntu Mono [https://design.ubuntu.com/font/](https://design.ubuntu.com/font/)

Changed the font of Hacker News to Ubuntu Mono a while ago with
[https://github.com/darkreader/darkreader](https://github.com/darkreader/darkreader)
and can see the difference between those characters in your post quite clearly

------
yura
Personal favorites: Roboto Mono, Hack / DejaVu Sans Mono, Fira Code / Fira
Mono, Source Code Pro.

I like Inconsolata, but in my opinion, its 'l' looks an awful lot like a '1'.

------
jstewartmobile
[https://github.com/BourgeoisBear/DaddyTimeMono](https://github.com/BourgeoisBear/DaddyTimeMono)

~~~
zapzupnz
I wouldn't use this for my terminal or source code, personally, but I think
this font would look fantastic for old-school JRPG text.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Check it out at a smaller point size than the example. Hinting makes it less
ornamented at smaller sizes (< 11pt).

~~~
zapzupnz
(then I won't be able to see it; I work at 14pt)

------
bluefin
Input by Font Bureau:
[http://input.fontbureau.com/](http://input.fontbureau.com/)

------
LarryMade2
I use OCR A as my terminal font - it does a good job of character variation
and also looks retro cool.

------
facorreia
Hack is quite good.

[https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/](https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/)

------
ncmncm
Inconsolata is my go-to code font, hands down.

Libertine for text, Biolinum for labels.

------
swah
...most of those fonts only look good on Retina displays...

------
Ibethewalrus
Source

